# Zilla's 28's or 30's



## DangerRanger13 (Jan 18, 2014)

Im looking at Zilla's to replace my mudzilla's. looking to lighten my tire weights. I can't decide on 28's or 30's, either one will be going on 14in SS212. I mostly trail ride and hill climb, but i will try any mud hole i can find..the weight difference is 2lbs between 28's and 30's. help me make up my mind. one more thing will zilla's be a better trail tire than my mudzilla's. none of my riding buddy have zilla's so I don't know much about them..
Thanks


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Zillas are great all around tires. Excellent trail tires. If they'll fit go with the 30's. 2lb's isn't enough to even tell the difference. If you trail ride and climb alot of hills I would look into the Rocktanes, awsome tires..


----------



## DangerRanger13 (Jan 18, 2014)

Im buy them from my buddies shop and he can't get rocktanes other wise i would, i can get 30's for about $125 each and 28's for $115


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

J2! said:


> Zillas are great all around tires. Excellent trail tires. If they'll fit go with the 30's. 2lb's isn't enough to even tell the difference.


:agreed: :agreed:

I concur.


----------



## humpjim (Jan 16, 2015)

Go with 30's the brute can handle it


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

30's. you'll regret getting 28's and you will always wonder " could i have made it through that hole on 30's? " just avoid it.. i went that route on my 650.. so got 31's this time and i have no regrets lol


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Zillas are a pretty cheap made tires. They're lite for a reason they have a very thin carcass. Can he get Mega mayhems I put a set on one of my 850's and I really like them they ride good and really good tread depth. Weight isn't outrageous either actually overall lighter than my MTC's and 2" taller.


----------

